# Who Can Find Leaky?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I PM'd Leaky after the DWR shut down, but I haven't seen that he made it here yet.
Can anyone help him find us?
I miss reading the adventures of the Sparkinator!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

He has been posting over on BFT. I sent him, along with quite a few others pms about this place. Wonder if Ill get banned...


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, ok, geeeeeez.  I had no idea that you guys would be looking for me, much less even miss care. :shock: It must be the Sparkinator you guys miss. I was trying to play it cool and let things settle down a bit and decide which of the many forums that have cropped up now that I should join. Sense you guys have stroked my ego and I recognize many of you guys, I joined here. *()* The only complaint I have right off is some of you guys have changed you forum names and I'll have to figure that out. Well, here's looking at you guys, hope I don't dissappoint ya.
Leaky


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

waltny said:


> He has been posting over on BFT. I sent him, along with quite a few others pms about this place. Wonder if Ill get banned...


I sent Orvis1 a PM over on the Bullock site because he wondered what "other" site I'd be on. I also have had posts deleted off of BFT... but they didn't ban me. I think you're probably ok as long as you're doing it over PMs. Leaky, glad to see you made it here.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am here! Just trying to keep up with the 6 new forums instead of just one :evil: :evil: Thanks again DWR....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I am here! Just trying to keep up with the 6 new forums instead of just one :evil: :evil: Thanks again DWR....


 :lol: ... yep, was in the same boat. I just cut my exertion by a lot and am going to focus on this site. I may still be on BFT and the Fuge but not nearly as often.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> waltny said:
> 
> 
> > He has been posting over on BFT. I sent him, along with quite a few others pms about this place. Wonder if Ill get banned...
> ...


I did post this site on the DWR member give away post and it was deleted. IM not deleted but there is really only one contact Im worried about keeping from there.

http://s164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/waltny/?action=view&current=bftpost.jpg


----------

